# Glycopyrrolate Injection



## sarahjanejones (Mar 28, 2012)

Does anyone know the appropriate HCPCS code for the Glycopyrrolate Injection (not inhalation)?  I can not seem to find anything for the injectable drug.  Help!


----------

